# Having a clear out



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've a few books to clear out (even though most haven't even been read) Harleys, Beatles, Clarkson and Chevrolet stuff.

See attached pictures for details, looking for offers of no less than £10 each, +P&P otherwise I'll hang onto them and eventually get around to reading them.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

When I saw the thread title I thought "Kev has got another MH, or two, up for sale":laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nah, that's on Ebay


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The wife says when I go, she'll hire 4 skips for my clear out :crying:

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> The wife says when I go, she'll hire 4 skips for my clear out :crying:
> 
> tony


She's not really a keeper then eh.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Come on, you short armed, long pocketed bunch


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Kev, they are second hand books, not worth a penny to those who have no interest in motorbikes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I know, just bumping it up the page


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Have you tried the wildies Kev? There are a lot of bikers on there.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nah, I think I might just take a different one on each future trip, then flog them individually on Ebay, most are about 20 years old and from friends at Crimbo, I have about £500 of HD T shirts too, mostly medium, and if good nick some rare ones too as the dealers have vanished, some from Oz.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now you are talking Kev, but may I advise you to seek the advice of a local auction house in regards the T shirts, especially one whose auctions go online live.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Didn't think I'd stopped talking TBH :roll: but they're not worth much to most people, and used clothing aint wot it used to be.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I sold 1 book on Ebay :frown2:

They are a pain especially the bigger ones due to postage costs as well.

I went to an auction last week and job lot boxes of books were advised at a guide price of anywhere from £10 - £20 or £30 and sold for around £12-15 on average...unless you have something rare/uber interesting etc.

I usually donate any I have to the local Barnardo's charity shop as I get more value out of that than I would out of a £0.99 sale :smile2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes it does look like I'll be keeping them, found a new hidey hole for them now anyway so not bothered about selling them.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm just going big on Ebay ...I have 35 active sells plus 27 scheduled....and have sold 14 items now :smile2: For me its:-

1) As a hobby as I have a load of time on my hands

2) To clear out 'stuff' before we move next year. neither Mrs GMJ nor I like clutter

Myself and a mate have also set up a small scale partnership for buying and selling a few items. We get preferential rates at a local auction house as his he, his Mrs and his mum works there. I tend to list the small stuff on Ebay and he handles the larger stuff on Gumtree and Free-ads [His wife is more forgiving when it comes to having 'stuff' hanging around than mine so most of the small stuff I can fit into my home office].

Its a real learning experience but good fun tbh...

When we moved in together 10 years ago I had in excess of 2,300 books :surprise:...but now have that down to a couple of hundred! :smile2:...all given away

Graham :smile2:


----------

